# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  طلب مخطوط مكارم الأخلاق للطبراني

## أبوبسطام

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أريد  مخطوطات كتاب مكارم الأخلاق للطبراني فمن كانت عنده أرجو أن يزودني بها وأنا مستعدٌ للمبادلة بما يشاء من مخطوطات علماً بأنه لدي بعض مخطوطات الكتاب 
وجزاكم الله خيراً

----------


## المنصور

هل أنت تحقق الكتاب أخي الكريم .

----------


## الباحث المستفيد

هل الكتاب موجود كاملا؟
ام الموجود المنتقى منه؟
ما معنى قولك


> علماً بأنه لدي بعض مخطوطات الكتاب


فعما تبحث اذا؟

----------


## أبوبسطام

الأخ الكريم الشيخ المنصور نعم أنا أقوم بتحقيق الكتاب وعندي له نسخة برلين ونسخة الظاهرية ونسخة مكتبة سوهاج
وأما بخصوص كلام الأخ الكريم اباحث المستفيد نعم فإن النسخة المطبوعة ناقصة وهذا ملاحظ في المخطوطات التي لدي وأخبرك بأن هناك عدة نسخ في المغرب. أخوكم أبو بسطام

----------


## أبوبسطام

السلام عليكم الأخوة المشاركين هل من أحد يعرف نسخ لكتاب مكارم الأخلاق، ولوكان أحد يعرف شيئًا عن الكتاب فليتفضل مشكورًا بإفادة أخيه.

----------


## أبو عبد الله القرشي

*أخي الفاضل أبا بسطام:** هل اطلعت على هذه الطبعة?


 
وهي في الأصل رسالة لنيل درجة الماجستير،
  وهي تشمل الكتاب كله، واعتمد المحقق فيها على 4 نسخ:
*   *رئيس الكُتَّاب بالسليمانية بتركيا، وَقَسْطَبُوني بتركيا أيضًا، والظاهرية، ودار الكتب*

----------


## أبوبسطام

السلام عليكم يا أبا عبد الله وفقك الله، لكن يا سيدي هذا كتاب الخرائطي، وأنا كلامي على كتاب مكارم الأخلاق للطبراني
وجزاكم الله خيرًا على المشاركة.

----------


## أبو عبد الله القرشي

أعتذر لك أخي الكريم على هذا الوهم،
 ويعلم الله، ما أردت بمبادرتي إلا الخير والنصح.
 هذا، وجاء في فهرس آل البيت أن جامعة محمد بن سعود
 لديها نسخة، ضمن الجزء الثاني من مجموع، يبدأ الكتاب فيه
 من (و 143 - 154)، وبحثت عن هذا المجموع على موقع الجامعة
 ولم أجده، وحسب اطلاعي المحدود على فهارس المخطوطات في المكتبات
 لم أجد نسخ أخرى غير التي تقتنيها، فاقدم على الأمر وفقك الله وزادك علمًا وبصيرة

----------


## أبو عبد الله القرشي

أخي الحبيب، ما رأيك في طبعة الدكتور فاروق حمادة للكتاب؟
أعني: هل هي التي عنيتها بقولك أن النسخة المطبوعة ناقصة، أم تلك التي أخرجها محمد عبدالقادر عطا؟
علمًا بأن الدكتور فاروق أخرج الكتاب على ثلاث نسخ، اثنان بالخزانة العامة بالرباط والثالثة بالخزانة الملكية.
رابط نسخة الدكتور فاروق، الطبعة الثالثة، وبها زيادات هامة - على حد وصفه - من هـنـا
ومن كان عنده علم فليفدنا، وجزاكم الله خيرًا على حسن أدبكم، وجميل ردكم

----------


## أبوبسطام

السلام عليكم يا شيخ والله لقد أسرتني بكلامك العذب وأسأل الله تعالى أن يزيدنا وإياك علماً وأدباً أما بخصوص طبعة الدكتور فاروق حمادة فقد طُبع الكتاب طبعتين وكلاهما فيه نقص ما يقرب من خمس ورقات في المخطوط وأما طبعة محمد عبدالقادر عطا فأنا لم أرها ولا أعرفها ، وبخصوص الجزء الذي أشرت إليه في جامعة محمد بن سعود فهو عندي وهو غير كتاب مكارم الأخلاق وإنما هو كتابٌ آخر أيضاً في مكارم الأخلاق 
وجزاكم الله خيراً يا أبا عبدالله على ردك وحسن أدبك

----------


## أبو أكرم الحنبرجي

السلام عليكم
هل بالإمكان إفادتنا حول هذا الحديث الذي ورد في مكارم الأخلاق للطبراني برقم: 59 - ثنا إِسْحَاقُ بْنُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ، عَنْ عَبْدِ الرَّزَّاقِ، عَنْ مَعْمَرٍ، ح وَحَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ الْعَزِيزِ، ثنا عَارِمٌ أَبُو النُّعْمَانِ، ثنا حَمَّادُ بْنُ زَيْدٍ، عَنْ مَعْمَرٍ، وَالنُّعْمَانِ بْنِ رَاشِدٍ، عَنِ الزُّهْرِيِّ، عَنْ عُرْوَةَ، عَنْ عَائِشَةَ قَالَتْ: «مَا ضَرَبَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بِيَدِهِ شَيْئًا قَطُّ، إِلَّا أَنْ يَضْرِبَ بِهَا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ، وَمَا انْتَقَمَ لِنَفْسِهِ مِنْ شَيْءٍ يُؤْتَى إِلَيْهِ إِلَّا أَنْ تُنْتَهَكَ حُرُمَاتُ اللَّهِ فَيَنْتَقِمَ لِلَّهِ، وَمَا سُئِلَ شَيْئًا قَطُّ فَمَنَعَهُ إِلَّا أَنْ يَكُونَ مَأْثَمًا فَإِنَّهُ كَانَ أَبْعَدَ النَّاسِ مِنْهُ، وَمَا خُيِّرَ بَيْنَ أَمْرَيْنِ قَطُّ إِلَّا اخْتَارَ أَيْسَرَهُمَا»
ورد في المطبوع: حدثنا عبد العزيز عن عارم، وأحسب أن الصواب: علي بن عبد العزيز، أي البغوي، وهو شيخ للطبراني، فهل جاء في المخطوط ما يوضح ذلك، بارك الله فيكم ؟

----------


## أبو أكرم الحنبرجي

عذار وجدته في مخطوط مكتبة الملك عبد العزيز بالرياض ص 9  حدثنا علي بن عبد العزيز، عن عارم. فزال بذلك الإشكال والحمد لله

----------

